# What is a Training Benchmark Scheme and how does upskilling help grow my business?



## northwesterninstitute (Sep 29, 2017)

With the focus and reference of Training Benchmark B, It is an industry scheme that gives businesses the opportunity to upskill employees and enhance workplace efficiency on both a professional and personal level.

Which industries are eligible for the application of citizenship employment? 
One of the most frequent questions that we get asked as a Registered Training Organisation (RTO) is who can apply? Well, basically any employer, business owner or entrepreneur can! 

What are the advantages and benefits of Benchmark provisions? 
Below are two key highlights of the pros of Benchmark B Training;

1. Employers only spend 1% of payroll for the training of their Australian citizen and/or permanent resident employees (changes to this will be made early 2018)

2. Cost efficient from not needing to train new employees. I.e. recruitment costs, additional onsite staff training etc. For more information, contact Northwestern Institute today for a free consultation. 

Will upskilling improve my business? 
This question gets thrown around frequently and therefore has employers concerned about their return on investment (ROI) when investing funds into their employee's training and skills development.

In a nutshell, the outcome of upskilling employees is far more adventurous for your business than any other component. The reasons are as follows: 

1. Employees work standards shift, they become more functional and skilled in certain fields giving your business better edge over competitors who choose to remain complacent. 
2. Industry updates and requirements are met with legislation guidelines - fewer acts of improper work ethics and codes. 
3. Higher teamwork collaboration takes form due to the same level of knowledge and skills. 


Recently the Australian Government have confirmed that they will be introducing changes to the training benchmark scheme in March 2018 that will have many sponsors paying a lot more than the current 1% for Training Benchmark B.


----------

